# Valentine's Day Massacre Target Acquired



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Thought this would be fun for my first true bombing run!!!!!!!

DC **** **** **** **** **** **

LOOK OUT


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Uh oh...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Someone is getting stomped by a Reino!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This can't be good!

Lots of carnage this week.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Everybody duck!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

You were bored yesterday weren't you!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool John!!!! Stampede coming through!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I feel the ground shaking !!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

zeebra said:


> You were bored yesterday weren't you!!! LOL!!!


Yes I was, got sent home early from bad weather at 1pm. WOO HOO Get home to no electric because of rolling black outs.....geeze.
All I could do was smoke a Power Ranger on the patio in the cold.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

When I saw the title to this thread and who created it, I pictured a Rhino flying in the sky and droppin a "package" on someone. I wonder if that would be considered good luck?! lmao.

Who says pigs can't fly? hell, we got Rhinos flying around now! lol.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Funny stuff.
Between you and Warren and Phil it has been a fun morning!

There is some humor in the bomb to, OMG!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Reino said:


> All I could do was smoke a Power Ranger on the patio in the cold.


Awwww.... Poor guy, lol I hope you got your power back in a timely manor!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Who says pigs can't fly? hell, we got Rhinos flying around now! lol.


HAHAHAHA!!!!! GOOD ONE!!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Rut-Row__!!!!!!* :fear:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

:lol: ound:

BTW, I sure hope that the Power Ranger helped warm ya up some! :tea:

brrrrr

.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

nice flying Rhino Phil.

the fire pit and the PR went hand in hand.

25 last night, 40's today, 50's tomorrow, 60's Satudrday and 70's Sunday.
We get some crazy weather here.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Reino said:


> nice flying Rhino Phil.
> 
> the fire pit and the PR went hand in hand.
> 
> ...


Yeah you guys do, wasnt Houston supposed to get some dome to cover your city? lol


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea right. LOL
The Astrodome is empty and unused.
We would bake 9 months out of the year.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Flying Rhinos???? watch out for the horn!!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> .
> 
> *Rut-Row__!!!!!!* :fear:


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice one John! Hope this doesn't widow one of our member's wives'!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything is bigger in Texas, look at dat ther bird!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Nice one John! Hope this doesn't widow one of our member's wives'!


Its really not a massacre, its more on the humorous side of things!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Reino said:


> Its really not a massacre, its more on the humorous side of things!


Haha no I know I know lol, thought I would just try to make a joke...but it failed lol


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

No dude, it was funny!!!!!!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations on popping your bomb cherry! I am sure someone will need to duck and run for cover! Good on ya!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> Its really not a massacre, its more on the humorous side of things!


BOMBS ARE NOT FUNNY. oke:



donovanrichardson said:


> Haha no I know I know lol, thought I would just try to make a joke...but it failed lol


FAIL. :bounce:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> BOMBS ARE NOT FUNNY. oke:
> 
> FAIL. :bounce:


It is pretty, well very freaking funny!!!!!!!! :r


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> BOMBS ARE NOT FUNNY.


I beg to differ.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Animal said:


> I beg to differ.


Hahaha, awesome! :tease:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chad always comes through with great bomb pictures!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

now that funny!
This morning all the jokes, cigar bombs, pipe bombs now graphics tonight. 
It was a good day today at Puff


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont know who the hell is running my shipping department but they ought to be fired.
Somehow these slipped out also:

DC **** **** **** **** **** **

DC **** **** **** **** **** **

dumb ass, I need better inventory control.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

_Oh__ No_______!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:fear:

.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

someone notify whoever is in charge of airports in case they happen to pick up 3 Flying Rhinos on their radar. lol. We don't want any F-16s intercepting them and delay the delivery of the pacakges. lol.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya!

We don't want people getting hit with bits of RhinoBurger!!!!!!!!




:spy:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

we need no delays and no rhinoburgers!!!!!! LMAO

Hey Phil and Chad,

I need to copy those graphics and incorporate them into future bombs.
Are those copy righted? I really dont care but, thought I would ask.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am looking forward to the Rhino squat popping bombs!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> When I saw the title to this thread and who created it, I pictured a Rhino flying in the sky and droppin a "package" on someone. I wonder if that would be considered good luck?! lmao.
> 
> Who says pigs can't fly? hell, we got Rhinos flying around now! lol.


everyone knows pigs can fly....if you can find them


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Reino said:


> we need no delays and no rhinoburgers!!!!!! LMAO
> 
> Hey Phil and Chad,
> 
> ...


I found that one on the net. Anything I post on Puff is fair game as far as I'm concerned :mrgreen:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Always love seeing a box a flying pigs. Makes me want to dig out my 2 boxes to see them. 
Hey there's an idea for LP, a flying rhino. longer, thicker and a horned cap.

excuse me......no honey I am talking about cigars. geeze.



Cool Chad, you know I would hate to use something that was copy righted.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I still wanna see either a Flying Rat or a Dirty Pig, those would be great!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

mmmmmm, Dirty Pigs....oh wait, this is a cigar forum, Sorry !


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Ummm.....the first bomb has landed......

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/284482-cupid-reino-strikes.html#post3121199*


----------

